# Marines Malevolent



## zxyogi

Hello.
Here are a few pics of my WIP Marines.They all started off as a little sideline to my main Chapter....especially after reading Salamander :wink:
As said,they were a sideline and not really properly prepared....read mould lines..... :grin: 
Let me know what you think!! 


































Sorry for the quality of the pics,they were taken using my Moby.


----------



## Ultra111

Very nice models man!
Yellows hard to paint, which makes it even more impressive 
I hated the Marines Malevolent (due to the Salamanders book  ) and would love to see these models in a game against me  looks amazing!

All I could suggest really is add some more squad markings...Oh and add some damage, as the Marines Malevolent are like scavengers and wear old armour, as said in Salamander, so add some damage and other stuff like that  

Keep the photos coming!


----------



## Varakir

I don't know what it is, but i really love that yellow. Nice job.

Are the chest details done in silver? The torsos look unfinished but i'm inclined to say that's the pics.


----------



## Locust

Very nice yellow. I just recently tried to do the Marines Malevolent with my RT Beakies, after reading Salamander, but I couldn't get the yellow to come out right. So sad.:cray: Back to the Space Sharks scheme I guess. Again, nice yellow.


----------



## Dar'kir

i like them alot, nice job on the yellow


----------



## zxyogi

Varakir said:


> I don't know what it is, but i really love that yellow. Nice job.
> 
> Are the chest details done in silver? The torsos look unfinished but i'm inclined to say that's the pics.


Hello Varakir,thanks for the comments!! :grin:
The bodies are the plain looking ones with the skull in the middle,one of them has the skull painted the other 2 need the torso finishing...pics arent that clear!!
I have tried to make the yellow look all washed out.....old paint touched up with new that doesnt quite match sort of thing.....yet to do some battle damage as well.
The look i am after for my Malevolents is a more up to date looking Marine....so i have based them after they have got all the new Mk7 armour and weapons off of the salamanders goody 2 shoes mob. :wink:

Thanks everyone else for their kind comments!!


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

nice job on the yellow. those chapter emblem are decals?


----------



## zxyogi

CMDR_VELIK said:


> nice job on the yellow. those chapter emblem are decals?


Yeah they are decals!!
Downloaded them from another site....B&C.


----------



## zxyogi

*update*

Hello!!
Here is an update on the multi melta Malevolent marine....i have given him a banner with the malevolent symbol and a number 5 stating its the 5th company,yet to add a squad number [once again please excuse the poor pictures as still using my moby].

















Thanks for looking and any C&C welcome!!
:grin:


----------



## Ultra111

I don't know what it is...but I really like them! Just something about them I can't quite place...They look great mate!

Oh and you said you dowloaded the decals from another site...just a question, how did you do that? Did you have to have some sort of special paper for printing them off or something :S sorry if I'm being a fool I have no idea :grin: lol


----------



## zxyogi

Ultra111 said:


> I don't know what it is...but I really like them! Just something about them I can't quite place...They look great mate!
> 
> Oh and you said you dowloaded the decals from another site...just a question, how did you do that? Did you have to have some sort of special paper for printing them off or something :S sorry if I'm being a fool I have no idea :grin: lol


Thanks Ultra!!! :wink:
I downloaded the file from Bolter&Chainsword, http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=143757

I used Decal paper from these people.... http://www.craftycomputerpaper.co.uk/products-Inkjet-water-slide-decal-paper_151.htm

As for the downloading part just follow the instructions!


----------



## toffster

nice, like the yellow, came out quite well considering it is hard to paint. I'll keep a close eye on this!

Closer than you know human, the patient hunter gets the prey.


----------



## zxyogi

*Update*

Bit of an update.....here are a few more,need finishing touches but.....not really happy with the highlighting,gonna try a different shade on my next batch and compare,any sugestions?

Here is Sgt Stein

















Brother Marine Troyd

















Brother Marine Sark

















Brother Marine Logan









Brother Marines Horst and Et









And my version of Captain Vinyar

















Hope you like C&C welcome as usual.


----------



## zxyogi

*Mooooooore!!!!*

Hello.....back again!!  

Been working on an Apothacery for the Malevolents,i have been working on a different theme using MK6 Corvus armour and adapting the Mk6 beakie to take the MK7 Apoth helmet bling. The GS needs smoothing down and tidying up.....what do you think?

























Here is another Marine i have been mucking about with,tried to make it look like he is really getting some distnace with the grenade. Also undecided on the plasma gun or flamer.....thoughts?

















C&C welcome!!


----------



## Ultra111

How exactly do you use green stuff? I've barely even heard of it lol
And where did you get the helmet and shoulder pads for Vinyar from? Only criticisim for vinyar, and a minor one at that, is that the name Vinyar looks like Vin Yar, two different words, so maybe just put the letters closer together. :grin:

Keep up the good work


----------



## zxyogi

Ultra111 said:


> How exactly do you use green stuff? I've barely even heard of it lol
> And where did you get the helmet and shoulder pads for Vinyar from? Only criticisim for vinyar, and a minor one at that, is that the name Vinyar looks like Vin Yar, two different words, so maybe just put the letters closer together. :grin:
> 
> Keep up the good work


LOL.....yeah the vin....yar bit...well he is a bit posh like!!! :laugh: That has been put right since the pic was taken!!
The helmet and shoulder pads are from the command squad box.

GS....just mix the 2 compounds together [blue & yellow....hey presto green] and away you go a moulding and sculpting.....its fooking hard tho....well i find it hard.
:wink:


----------



## The Wraithlord

One thing I would suggest is for the metal areas. They look like they have been drybrushed and it detracts from the look of the model. I would suggest you paint the boltgun metal on fully and smoothly and then use washes like badab black and devlan mud to darken them to where you want.


----------



## ChaplainOrion

Nice job!!!!!!!!!!!!! the one devastator from the last page with the banner looked like he was marching into battle.

I agree with you about the green stuff i did some the other day only to make a cool mohawk and a beard that looks like it has something stuck in it.


----------



## toffster

Looking nice. Some really good work going on here.

I think you deserve +rep


----------



## zxyogi

*Gang of Four.*

Here we go....again!!....more Brothers of the Marines Malevolent,as always not quite finished,just need tidying up.
C&C welcome....as usual!!  










Brother Marine Xaus









Brother Marines Nieto and Zane









Brother Marine Melandri


----------



## toffster

Looking good, though i think the yellow needs touching up in places. Like the scoped gun, great idea. Looking forward to the finished work.


----------



## zxyogi

Hello Brothers.
Have finished the Apothecery but not really happy [as always] and might do him again,happy with the yellow but not the white and the highlights on the white.Have a look and point me in the right direction please.


























here is Brother Nemiok,this is a character from the Salamander book,he should have a combi bolter but i could see him totting a heavy bolter as well!!

















I have been messing about in between painting by making up some bionic implant marines and these.......








.......I cut out the standard coil and replaced it with a chunkier one made from copper wire,what do you reckon....i likee velly muchee,looks more buisness like!

Finally....for the time being,my Tech Marine....[had a few spare coils..... :lol: ].......very much wip,looking at doing some more bionics on him before he is finished.
















Also waiting to be painted are some more Marines with bionics,post them when painted.

C&C always welcome and taken onboard!!


----------



## Varakir

Good stuff mate, the coils are nicely done. Are you wrapping wire round paperclips?

Something is irking me about the apoc paint scheme though, personally i think it'd look better with white arms and just keeping the yellow on the shoulderpads and legs. The beakie helmet does look cool with the lenses though 

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Salio

Wow. That tech marine is looking fantastic. I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## zxyogi

Varakir said:


> Good stuff mate, the coils are nicely done. Are you wrapping wire round paperclips?
> 
> Something is irking me about the apoc paint scheme though, personally i think it'd look better with white arms and just keeping the yellow on the shoulderpads and legs. The beakie helmet does look cool with the lenses though
> 
> Keep the updates coming!


Hello Varakir,yeah i am wrapping copper wire around paper clips and other bits of copper wire,the copper wire is easier to bend afterwards than the paper clips tho!!

The Apoc.....i am trying to keep him inline with the rest of the Malevolents,they have black torsos but him being an Apoc he has white but they all have yellow arms and legs.
:wink:


----------



## zxyogi

*Squad Devlin*

This is part of Squad Devlin,they are a long serving squad of the Malevolents and are well respected by their fellow Brothers.Brother Sgt Devlin and other members of his squad were all hit by a large plasma blast from a Tau weapon whilst inside a Razorback,their injuries were horrific and the only way to return them back to active duty was by the use of bionics.Brother Sgt Devlin was the worst hit and lost an leg,arm and most of his left side of his face,Brother Sgt Stein was also in the same Razorback and suffered severe injuries resulting in the use of bionics.

Squad Devlin









Brother Sgt Devlin
















Brother Marek
















Brother Oakes









C&C as always most welcome! :wink:


----------



## BearsofLeon

I really like the work on the bionic implants, but they look kinda sinister like, specially the hands...they look like claws


----------



## zxyogi

BearsofLeon said:


> I really like the work on the bionic implants, but they look kinda sinister like, specially the hands...they look like claws


Thanks for the comment,the bionics are from the Iron Hands Marines set.


----------



## BearsofLeon

Oh, thats why they look evil, their Iron Hands....

Why not take reg space marines hands and GS some wires or something instead of making them look like skeletons.?


----------



## zxyogi

BearsofLeon said:


> Oh, thats why they look evil, their Iron Hands....
> 
> Why not take reg space marines hands and GS some wires or something instead of making them look like skeletons.?


Hello Mate,yeah did think of that but i lke the look of the skeleton hands,as you said they look a bit evil!!....after all these are Marine Malevolents the Emperors finest Warriors!!
:wink:


----------



## Tossidin

I really like it. The face of the seargent is especially good, and I like the idea! Have some +rep, you deserve it just because you paint yellow. I hate painting it :grin:


----------



## zxyogi

*Scouts*

Scouts.
As you may well have noticed my Scouts are wearing IG helmets [altered by the Techs],the reason for this is i dont like the scout bare heads and i think they should/would wear some form of head protection.


























C&C welcome!


----------



## Ste

those scouts are an excellent idea  +rep


----------



## zxyogi

Lock up your Orks and hide your refugees.......the Malevolents are in Town!!  










































C&C as always......welcome!!


----------



## Varakir

Thats a very nice looking tank mate 

Love the colour scheme you've chosen, but i think the black looks a bit clean compared to the sides!


----------



## zxyogi

Varakir said:


> Thats a very nice looking tank mate
> 
> Love the colour scheme you've chosen, but i think the black looks a bit clean compared to the sides!


Thanks Varakir!!
The black is very dirty looking,its the photo.....come to mention it the rear door needs doing!!
:wink:


----------



## zxyogi

*Venerable Dread*

Here is my nearlybutnotquite finished Ven Dread,its needs tidying and hazard markings and and and loads more to finish.....comments?
Pics taken with my moby.
























:wink:


----------



## zxyogi

Some finished pics of the ven Dread.

























CC always welcome!! :wink:


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

have to tell you really good job your doing with the yellow and your army as a whole . keep it up. rep to ya


----------



## The Wraithlord

I have just one problem with these models and that is the black parts of the armour. Maybe it is just the pictures but the black areas seem to have no highlights what so ever, even most of the yellow seems somewhat unfinished in some pics. The face on Brother Marek is fantastic so I can see that you have the ability to do it but the lack of highlights, especially on the black, really lets them down.


----------



## zxyogi

The Wraithlord said:


> I have just one problem with these models and that is the black parts of the armour. Maybe it is just the pictures but the black areas seem to have no highlights what so ever, even most of the yellow seems somewhat unfinished in some pics. The face on Brother Marek is fantastic so I can see that you have the ability to do it but the lack of highlights, especially on the black, really lets them down.


Yeah i can see where you are coming from Wraithlord,i dont like the typical "Tron" style highlighting that GW do,i tend to dry brush over raised metal areas/edges with boltgun metal and then a stage lighter in places.It doesnt show up to well in the pics i have taken [mobile phone]so will take some again and compare.
Other than that,thanks for the comment!! :wink:


----------



## Salio

That venerable dread looks great! Also, very cool scouts. As always, good work, keep it up!


----------



## Blammer

All of this looks awesome but my favourite has to be the captain with the powerfist and storm bloter. His helmet and pauldrons steal the show.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

zxyogi said:


> Hello.
> Here are a few pics of my WIP Marines.They all started off as a little sideline to my main Chapter....especially after reading Salamander :wink:...


I haven't read all of salamander, yet. But the part that I did read made me go "wow, what a bunch of dicks."


----------



## zxyogi

Pirate Metal Troy said:


> I haven't read all of salamander, yet. But the part that I did read made me go "wow, what a bunch of dicks."


Thanks for the input!! :thank_you:


----------



## Kobrakai

These are some great marines, it's also nice to see someone else using B&C's fantastic range of decal sheets. I use the Iron Lord sheets for my marines.

The stuff looks really good, but some more consistency with highlights across the models would benefit the whole force.

Looking forward to seeing more though! :biggrin:


----------



## shaantitus

Just read this entire thread. Fine work. I can see what wraithlord is meaning, but what standard are you aiming for?(I say this because my best efforts are generally low to middle tabletop std.) As far as I can see there are a couple of marines with a little inconsistent yellow but I gather these guys do plenty of patch up. The whirlwind looks magnificent.
Rep for having the nads to tackle a force of yellow marines.


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks for the comments!! :wink:
The yellow is supposed to be patchy due to wanting a patched up battlefield look,am yet to add small scratches and things yet.
:good:


----------



## zxyogi

*Where'd He go?*

Hello......I found my way Home,I was lost in other projects...... :grin:
Here is my latest Malevolents Xeno killer,its in need of a few more washes,weathering and detailing.....


























C&C welcome :drinks:


----------



## Kreuger

These are looking good. [bump] The "dare to use yellow" responses.

I agree with Wraithlord. And have a second constructive criticism. There's an uncomfortable amount of tension going on with some of these models, some of the marines and most of the tanks. The yellow and black makes such a strong contrast, and they are in many cases evenly represented, so that neither one comfortably resolves as the main color and accent color. I find my eye jumping back and forth between the areas of clear yellow and yellow/black contrast. It's a hurdle of a scheme like this, because the human eye goes first to high contrasts and high saturation.

The affect of the layered yellow in the more clear pics is awesome. It really works. And where the photo quality is better your detail work is also quite good.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Midge913

Really like the theme of your army, but I am going to have to agree with the other regarding the highlights. Your stuff looks great just being more consistent, and adding some highlights to the black and metal areas will make them look even better.


----------



## zxyogi

Kreuger said:


> I agree with Wraithlord. And have a second constructive criticism. There's an uncomfortable amount of tension going on with some of these models, some of the marines and most of the tanks. The yellow and black makes such a strong contrast, and they are in many cases evenly represented, so that neither one comfortably resolves as the main color and accent color. I find my eye jumping back and forth between the areas of clear yellow and yellow/black contrast. It's a hurdle of a scheme like this, because the human eye goes first to high contrasts and high saturation.



Thanks for the comments Kreuger!!
Been thinking about what you said about the contrast......what would you do to rectify this?


Thanks Midge!! :wink:


----------



## Kreuger

That's tough and mighty subjective.

I think the easiest fix would be to do some highlighting on the black areas. It's hard to tell in these pics, but it looks like the yellow not only has a nice amount of shading in it, but it also has that sickly second hand car look to the paint. Where as in the photos anyway, the black areas look basically like black primer, they're remarkably dark. In at least the melta-gunner pic it looks like the black has a light dry-brush of maybe boltgun metal and something to make it look rusty. I can't tell if that's the case everywhere.

It might be worth doing a highlight pass to dry brush up the edges of things more. (again, take my judgment regarding the photos with a grain of salt because its hard to see) The other thing you can do is use additional accent colors. A touch of bronze/copper/ or dirty red/orange (maybe like an old hot-rod?) on the melta barrels. 

Additionally you could add highlights or other accent colors to the chest areas, maybe pick out more of the tubing with a little white on the edges. Somebody in a recent post talked about not liking gw's "tron" highlight style. And I'm a fan of something more naturalistic as well. But I think there is a happy medium . . . using washes and dry brushing properly things don't need to end up that stratified. And a 'suggestion' of light on the darker areas or another scheme color I think would add the missing balance. Maybe a bit of both.

Long winded ramble out!
Kreuger


----------



## Kobrakai

Got the start of a nice looking FW predator there, and the yellow is coming out nice again.

Keep up the nice work!


----------



## zxyogi

Kreuger said:


> Somebody in a recent post talked about not liking gw's "tron" highlight style.
> Kreuger


That was Moi!!!! :wink:

Taken onboard your comments!!!!


----------



## Kreuger

Huh, ok. I thought so, but I did a search of the thread and it didn't come up for me and I couldn't remember where else it could have come from. I took another look through the photos you have here. I think the dreads are a really good balance. They have the metal trim which is an extra accent color. There is a lot more detail picked out on them, than many of the marines for instance, and that creates a more satisfying visual texture. (It's difficult getting a model to look visually appealing from all angles.)

An example of detail that would help break of the stark contrast, on the venerable dread, the left powerclaw I feel like the inner rings of the claw need more highlighting.

Conversely, (and doubly so because I've been nit-picking ><) I want to call out the whirlwind. Its really beautifully done. There are so many really excellently executed touches: the run-off from the rust lines, the dirty edges along the bottom of the track housings, the cabin controls, the exhausts (might be my favorite part) - they look like they have a really heavy accretion of soot, grease, and rust on them - and it's spreading, and the sickly wavy quality of the yellow looks great. 

Its really captures the vibe - the used future and the scavenging.

I noticed one thing in the whirlwind photo which might be an artifact of the photo. It looks like the edges of the decals are visible. I'm not sure if that's true in person. One way around that, is once a transfer is in place and dry, you can take a little of the underlying color and paint over the edges and 'into' the negative space of the transfer itself. Like on the '5' on the front taking a little black and going over the edges towards the center vertical line a little. I found it wasn't really necessary to try to fill in all the negative space, just enough to cover and break up the outline of the transfer and get rid of some of the 'gloss' which tends to stand out from the rest of a mini; especially one so beautifully aged!

One other accolade. I've always scenic bases distracting. I want the base to fade away into the mat on the table so the miniature stands out . . . so the unit looks more like its standing on its own out in the field. I really like how you have treated yours. They're not over the top. They add more interest to the base really tastefully. And they don't distract from the rest of the model.

As an aside I hope you don't feel like I'm picking on you and that all of this is good constructive criticism. I think the style and approach you have going is really strong, and pretty unique. (And completely opposite to how I paint. I always paint everything as though it were pristine before the battle.)

Kreuger


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks Kreuger all taken on board and appreciated!!!!


----------



## zxyogi

Hello....have taken onboard your comments but still veering away from the "Tron" look.....just dont look right to me!!....but thats me!! :wink:
Here are some pics of my finished Malevolents Pred,hope you like! :biggrin:
















































C&C as always...most welcome!!! :wink:


----------



## zxyogi

And some pics of my Malevolents so far......


----------



## Kreuger

Man, the predator is awesome.

There's so much texture and the rhythm of the yellow/black/metal contrast is really working.

The wear and tear is very well executed.


Thumbs up!

K


----------



## aquatic_foible

agreed, the predator is most impressive, sir.


----------



## zxyogi

*Chaplain Tarak*

Hello,little update.....and as usual not quite finished but have started summat else so they will be finished properly soon!!
C&C welcome!!


----------



## zxyogi

*Company Sergeants Korica & Petius*

Some more not quites but almosts......




C&C welcome!!
:wink:


----------



## Kreuger

The powerfist guy looks like Stalin with a sunburn.:wink:


----------



## zxyogi

LOL....yeah you are right!!! Thats what my Son said as well!!! LoL!!
My Malevolents are fighting the Tau on a Desert world which the Tau hold and is high on materials needed by the Imperium.....but we cant have that can we?!....so that explains the errrrr.....sunburn!
I have since removed the heads and put their helmets on,will post up later!
:wink:


----------



## zxyogi

And here we have the result.........





Better?


----------



## zxyogi

*Redeemer & Mauler*

Hello,bit of an update.....latest Malevolent armour!!



Redeemer




Mauler





C&C Welcome!!


----------



## zxyogi

Hello,
Here are a few more of My Malevolents,the first is my Standard Bearer Brother Remone......





Next are a Razorback and a Mauler......




C&C welcome :wink:


----------



## Varakir

Loving the tanks, the paint chips are really good - they look realistic even up close.

I still think the black looks a bit clean compared with the yellow, but i can't really think of a way to 'stain' black.

The marines are a little blotchy, i think you might need a few more coats and a bit more care with the washes. The banners and the greaves are a bit translucent and you can see the primer underneath. love the poses though, they are oozing character


----------



## Midge913

Varakir said:


> Loving the tanks, the paint chips are really good - they look realistic even up close.
> 
> I still think the black looks a bit clean compared with the yellow, but i can't really think of a way to 'stain' black.
> 
> The marines are a little blotchy, i think you might need a few more coats and a bit more care with the washes. The banners and the greaves are a bit translucent and you can see the primer underneath. love the poses though, they are oozing character


I second this (yeah I know it is a cop out). The yellow on the tanks looks a lot cleaner, technique-wise, than the yellow on the armor. I think you may actually be thinning your paints to much as they read as very translucent and a bit splotchy. Maybe just a little more time getting the layers even and they would be ace. 

As Varakir said the poses are phenomenal and they all look really original and you really get a sense of movement from them. The banner is very cool. Its composition is nice and balanced and doesn't look to busy causing a visual distraction. 

Finally I love the weathering on the tanks. I will agree with Varakir to a point that the black looks a little clean in comparison to the yellow bits, but I think that it is just the tops of the tanks that need a little more weathering to match the rest. I really like the 5th company banner on the LR. Is that a freehand or a transfer? In either event it looks great. 

Good work all around and you definitely have a pretty impressive armory going on here.:good:


----------



## Astorath333

I really like the way you dirty up your vehicles, keep it up.


----------



## Salio

It's been a while since I've looked at this log, and its grown a lot since then. Very impressive!


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks for your kind comments!! :biggrin:

The blotchy paint on the Marines is the effect I am after,I dont want a solid single yellow,the armour is supposed to look "patched" up and worn through constant fighting.The way I look at it....there aint many paint match shops out in the far flung Universe so my Boys have to make good with what they have or borrow!! :laugh:

All my Marines/vehicles are base coated black and then Lyanden darksun foundation is applied followed by washes of Golden yellow and then sunburst yellow.

The black.....to dirty this I apply Devlan mud wash all over and concentrate it in certain areas,it shows well on the Yellow but not to well on the black,looks better in the flesh! :wink:

The Banner is painted bar the MM symbol,skull,5 and the 2 symbols at the bottom.
k:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Couple of things to note:

1) You have a fair bit of overspill with the paint on these models, areas were the black or yellow is spilling over the next colour. While you are going for the dirty look this is actually a detriment as it looks like a mistake you missed even if it was planned. I would suggest going back and doing a little clean up of these spots as it will make these finely painted models look much better.

2) the outer trim of the shoulder pads doesn't look right being the same colour as the main armour. I would suggest an alternate colour, perhaps even black to make them stand out more and give the models a more finished look.


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks for the comment Wraithlord!!
The overspill is just my unsteady hand....some days its good the next all over the place!! 

The shoulder pads for the Malevolents are meant to be one colour but can see what you mean,might knock some up with black outer rims and have a looksee!!

:wink:


----------



## rich11762

love the tanks the land raider is amazing just the sort of work i like to see nice one mate id have to try copy some of that work


----------



## zxyogi

Here are some more Malevolents for you to ponder over.....

Chaplain Ezio





Assault Squad Osbourne....just 3 of them at the mo.








Apothecary Bryant





C&C as always welcome!!


----------



## Gothic

Ive just read through the whole log and what you have done so far is brilliant keep up the good work +rep


----------



## CLT40k

as a bit of advice... if you hit the area with painted on gloss coat first... then put the transfer down... then hit it with dull coat you'll get rid of the transfer shadow.

Here's the model I noiced it on...










+ Rep on the scouts btw... Also, I'm right with you on the Tron highlighting...


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

It's about time I'm commented on this log. It will be a beast of a reply so bear with me 

First things first. Super kudos to you sir, yellow is never easy (I spent years trying before I finally started my imperial fist force)

I also LOVE your vehicles. As I'm looking at them I'm thinking (time to grab that tank I just finished and start beating the shit out of it)

I also think your skin tones, bionics and plasma replacements are very well done.

Now, onto the criticism. I'm sorry if this sounds overly harsh, it's really not meant to.

Earlier in the blog you suggested another highlight colour for the yellow. I'd suggest bleached bone, applied before you wash the yellow.

Metal - One of my biggest gripes is the metal. I think it would look much better if you painted it with a flat coat of boltgun metal followed by a wash of badab black. 

I know you said you don't like the tron style highlighting but your black areas need some sort of highlight. If you don't want to highlight then I'd suggest painting the black areas adeptus battlegrey and washing them with badab black four or five times. This will darken it to near black but give it some natural definition. 

Your bases need to be finished on the fully painted marines, a tidy base makes the model look much nicer overall 

I noticed that the pants of your scouts would benefit from a wash of devlan mud to add some definition.

There are also some areas on the marines that need finishing, such as grenades and purity seals on a few.

My last point is that I think it would be worth going back and touching up the finished marines where there is overspill.

In terms of the yellow. I understand what your trying to achieve on the marines with the paint, but at the moment it does look odd. I think something that could cure this is to add battle damage to the marines like you have the vehicles. I think it would make the look your going for more evident and tie the army together more.

I hope this hasn't been too disheartening. Its a great looking force that looks kick ass, I just think with a little extra effort it would look even better :grin:

Cheers


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks for the comments!!
All and I mean all criticism is taken onboard!! 



ps as for all the finishing touches they will be done in group lots!!....keep getting distracted...... :wink:


----------



## zxyogi

Oh Gawd......
Here we go again!! :laugh:
These are my nigh on finished,just need some detail and tidying love.... Landspeeder Tornados......





C&C Welcome!!
:wink:


----------



## zxyogi

And here are 2 attack bikes which I am working on,not sure if there is too much yellow on them as have you may have noticed on my vehicles I am seperating the Yellow with the black to match the Marines PA. I intend to put some silver pinstriping where the yellow meets the black......any ideas on this?





Any ideas?


----------



## Midge913

I love the landspeeders and as usual I really like how you do your weathering. As far as the attack bikes go I think I agree that they have too much yellow at the moment and not enought black to correspond with the rest of your army. Perhaps making the Heavy Bolter housing black and the wheel covering to the farthest right of the picture black instead of yellow would balance things out. Good work as usual mate!


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks for the comment Midge!! 
Will re do the bolter and do summat different on the mudguard! :wink:


----------



## Midge913

zxyogi said:


> Thanks for the comment Midge!!
> Will re do the bolter and do summat different on the mudguard! :wink:


No problem mate! I really enjoy following your log and comments only help to make us all betterk:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Question: are you trying to paint the yellow in a thin looking manner in order to make the models appear worn? If so then excellent job but if not then I think you need to do another coat in the future..


----------



## Kreuger

Yeah, apparently its a part of their character, zxyogi mentions it . . . here.


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks Kreuger!! :wink:
Wraithlord,the washed out/worn out look is what i am after! :grin:


----------



## zxyogi

Hello....here we have a bit of an update. Been working on these 2 Jetbikes,as usual yet to finish them with some tidying and detail,verdicts so far?





C&C welcome.


----------



## zxyogi

Hello,here is the finished "Hit and Run"......but we're coming back round,so don't forget, Squad.


----------



## zxyogi




----------



## zxyogi

C&C Welcome.
:wink:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Those jet bikes are brilliant. Bad ass marines with bad ass machines.


----------



## Hammer49

Landspeeders and the bikes look great. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Midge913

Khorne's Fist said:


> Those jet bikes are brilliant. Bad ass marines with bad ass machines.


Excellent work man! I think KF pretty much summed it up "bad ass marines, with bad ass machines". Love the jet bikes!

The squadron as a whole looks fantastic!


----------



## Kreuger

These guys are looking great!

I especially love the little stream crossing the one flying base. I don't hink I've ever seen somebody do that before.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## CLT40k

Wow... the bikes have blown me away... Though one of them made me think of Jabberjaw 

Would you mind putting up how you converted them... I'd really like to rip off your ideas...

+ Rep for the bikes.


----------



## zxyogi

CLT40k said:


> Wow... the bikes have blown me away... Though one of them made me think of Jabberjaw
> 
> Would you mind putting up how you converted them... I'd really like to rip off your ideas...
> 
> + Rep for the bikes.



Thanks for all your kind comments!! Appreciated!!

CLT40k......sorry mate I never made these,they were....WERE made by a Company called Zealot Miniatures......dunno if you noticed the "were" bit!! They stopped making them,think GW were sniffing around so I think they dropped them plus some other nice bits they were doing!!


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks for all your kind comments!! :wink:

Next up we have the finished Attack bikes..........


















































Yet to base them and dirty up the wheels/tyres,what size base would you use?

C&C welcome


----------



## Hammer49

Attack bikes look very good. You could try basing them on a dreadnought base.


----------



## Midge913

Very nice man! I like the caution stripes on the front. They do need some weathering around the wheels and what not, but you have already mentioned that. Good work mate!


----------



## Meldon

I must say that it´s a joy to see your well painted marines. Keep up the good work!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Just read through this whole plog and i gotta say i'm loving it. Yellow vs black is a pain in the ass, i'm discovering exactly how bad on my badmoon stompa. +Rep for the force so far and i look forwards to seeing more of them. The only thing i've noticed about the attack bikes is that the pack on the front wheel of your multimelta bike seems to be unfinished. The HB bikes pack looks much more complete and the highlight looks deeper and tidier.


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks for the comments!!
Grimzag....nicely spotted,the bags not even finished!! Doh!! :blush:



:wink:


----------



## zxyogi

Here we go once again......quickly knocked this up the other day,trying out a spot of speed painting to see what the result would be......comments?



C&C Welcome.
:wink:


----------



## Meldon

I think it looks about as good as all your other minis


----------



## Midge913

Looks good mate! My only quibble is the caution stripes on the front are all widgy. Some of them are smaller than others, and there is a spot of paint spill on the left side.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

While there's no denying the quality of the painting, particularly the battle damage, it seems a little...busy. There's a lot going on there, with the battle damage and many colours. Also, I was never a big fan of covering the rim of bases on models. It makes them look very untidy. Not quite your usual high standard.


----------



## zxyogi

Hello,been a long time away from the hobby....well about 6 months!! Picked up the brushes again and forgotten how to do most of the effects I managed to get reasonably good at,lol....not like riding a bike!!

Here are 2 Landraiders I have been working on.Both not quite finished,need tidying and weathering.Not quite sure if I should continue the red section of the stripe to the bottom of the Raider......opinions? 





C&C welcome as always!


----------



## zxyogi

And here is the venerable Dread I am also working on.Needs finishing,tidying and weathering.



C&C welcome.
:wink:


----------



## zxyogi

Hello....here we go again!! 
Here are the finished raiders,




C&C welcome.


----------



## zxyogi

Some more recently finished Marines....minus 2 as they have changed to squads to the Jetbike elite :laugh:


----------



## zxyogi

Finally here are my scout mobile squad.....








C&C as always welcome!!


----------



## zxyogi

Almost forgot to post the hardtop version of the Jeep......




:wink:


----------



## Midge913

I am loving the new additions man! Especially the LRs and the Jeeps! Very cool work indeed.


----------



## Scathainn

That jeep looks badass! I want one!


----------



## zxyogi

Scathainn said:


> That jeep looks badass! I want one!


Yeah its a nice piece of kit!! Its called a Nova Russ bear.

http://www.antenocitisworkshop.com/antenocitis/g-o-t-vehicles-1.html

:wink:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Loving those trucks. I've seen them before, but I was never sure of the exact scale. I really like the pose on the TL heavy bolter gunner. Well done.


----------



## Minizke1

zxyogi said:


> Lock up your Orks and hide your refugees.......the Malevolents are in Town!!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## louisshli

zxyogi,

Good job with the pair of LRs. The yellow & black are working well together. Also your venerable dread is well painted. Keep it up. +rep.


----------



## Kobrakai

It's been awhile since i've checked out this log mate, but I got to say your new additions are looking quite fantastic. 

Can you give me help with how you weather the tanks? I see your using silvers to make scratches dents etc, but how did you go about doing it? My Iron Lords are currently looking a little too clean for my liking! 

Great work mate, hope to see more!


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks for all your comments!! :wink:

Kobraki.....I either use a sponge or paint the areas untill I like what I see. Paint wise I use a darkened boltgun metal as the base and then lighten the colour from there.The brighter the silver the newer the scratch or where its rubbed more.... ....or summat like that!


----------



## Kobrakai

That sounds good, I'll give it a go. I don't want to do any crazy weathering at all, just some subtle light use sort of weather effect. 

Will post some photos once i've been able to get it organised. Cheers mate


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Nothing but Pirates ^^

+rep for great consistent quality.


----------



## zxyogi

Words_of_Truth said:


> Nothing but Pirates ^^


:laugh: Took a couple of seconds to cotton on!! :laugh:
[presume you talking about the sallies book]
Better the Emperors purest Warriors use the kit left on the supply barge,better than the Orks or the Archenemy getting their treacherous hands on it!!
:so_happy:


:wink:


----------



## Minizke1

I've seen your stuff on DakkaDakka...why don't you share the rest with us heretics, huh?


----------



## zxyogi

Hello again,bit of an update....
Here we have Venerable Brother Mortem...





And finally.....well....I wanted to build a LS to take a small squad of marines on urgent missions,fast deployment for Tac marines.....





C&C as always welcome!!!


----------



## zxyogi

Here is my Terminator squad.
Please excuse the pics,they came out a bit darker than I would have liked!!







Here is Sternguard Vet Otrious



C&C welcome.


----------



## Midge913

Very nice work on both pieces man!

On the Ven Dread the base and the bronze work on the front really standout, fantastic looking addition to the army.

On the speeder, I love the conversion. I always had issues with the fact that the Land Speeder Storm could only carry scouts, and I am loving the conversion to having a marine crew. Very nice work indeed.

EDIT: You snuck those termys and sternguard in on me. I like how dark the bodies of the Terminators are in comparison to the spots of color on the pads and fists. Nice work on the OSL on the plasma pistol on the Sternguard Sgt. and the banner looks fantastic.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

This is definitely one of the most original SM armies on here. It has so many center pieces it's hard to pick one as the main one. The LS is excellent, the conversion work is top notch. Well done.


----------



## troybuckle

Very nice work with the yellow (A notoriously hard color to paint), I think the black could use a bit of highlighting.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

your vehicles are nicely done . the new ven dread is great and the base just adds to it. great work. +rep to you


----------



## rich11762

Some nice work mate, better than all that paint by numbers bullshit you see everywhere or highlight every edge for the hell of it type logs, your work is very artistic id give rep if I knew how.


----------



## papa nurgle

That industrial paint job is doing it for me. A brilliant choice of colours aided by a steady brush. This is nothing short of spectacular! Keep it coming!


----------



## zxyogi

Thank you very much for the kind comments....keep em coming!! :laugh:

Will be posting up my gritcast Van and Sternguard Lads this weekend! :wink:


----------



## Hellados

I love it all mate! I hate yellow so much I am putting off doing the heads of my assault squads 

I love the consistency of the 'dirty yellow' look that you are going for, I love your bases as they compliment and don't clash with the yellow (I think bases that are too green or two brown would).

I love the weathering, a little too much but not too much  love it


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks for all your kind comments!! :wink:

Update time,here is Vengeance Brother Blythe.





Next up Veteran Assault squad Vincentus.
These are the first finecast figures I bought,they were a total disaster and had to be chopped about,the finish on them is horrendous.






The next marines are the basic plastic figures tweeked a bit.





Veterean Sergeant Vincentus is missing due to being entered into Maverickprimes comp!
C&C most welcome!!


----------



## zxyogi

Thought I would post up a Army shot of my Malevolents. There are a couple of vehicles to be added and another squad which are not quite yet finished.







:wink:


----------



## Midge913

That is quite the awesome looking force there mate!!! I particularly like the converted Dark Angel HQ guy there in the front.


----------



## Meldon

That is an impressive force!


----------



## Mr.Malevolent

Hey *zxyogi*!
It warms my black heart to see that your force has grown so much and so large.
Love that Vengeance Brother Blythe.
Keep it up my friend.

+++Mr.M+++


----------



## Pusser

I am reading the trilogy these days... and you have managed to capture exactly the way I imagined them!

Good job!


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks for your kind comments!!
Midge......
Yeah the converted DA mini was summat i picked up in a GW store,someone brought it back cos it was finecrap.I asked i what they were gonna do with it,they were gonna bin it,I asked for it,they gave and I converted it!! Will post some pics of it soon!
:wink:


----------



## zxyogi

And here is said mini......

Here we have The Master of the Vengeance company Brother Captain Radici.






C&C welcome!!


----------



## Midge913

I love that halberd. Cool mini mate!


----------



## zxyogi

Bit of an update.....another! :laugh:

Here is the Founder/Chapter master of the Marines Malevolent, Mikal Varen.
Its not quite finished,deciding on what to put on the scroll on his chest......any thoughts?





C&C as always welcome!!


----------



## Midge913

No ideas on the scroll I am sorry to say, but the Contemptor looks phenomenal in your chapter colors!!!! Very nice work zxyogi!!!


----------



## Kreuger

The contemptor is awesome looking. 

This is still one of the best logs on heresy-online. That army is excellent . . . Sickly and deranged. 

Cheers,
Kreuger

P.s. I think the contemptor could use a little more detail work on the rivets and the darker housing on top of the back.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Sweet addition to the force. The relic contempor is a pretty cool model, and the paint job and base are excellent.


----------



## Skari

Lovely, just lovely.


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks for all your kind comments! :so_happy:
And some more!!.....Here we have a couple of Predators and a Mauler[ravager class]. Not quite finished but well on their way.....







C&C as always welcome!!


----------



## Midge913

Looking sweet man!!! Love the plasma-cannon one.


----------



## Kreuger

I think you may have outdone yourself with these.

The weathering and the wear and tear is excellent. I also think the way you have divided the yellows and the blacks is lot stronger than on some of your earlier tanks. 

I also like the wear and tear approach more than the messy method used earlier in this log. I know the slightly sickly uneven look was intentional (and well executed) I find these more satisfying to look at.


----------



## zxyogi

Kreuger said:


> I think you may have outdone yourself with these.
> 
> The weathering and the wear and tear is excellent. I also think the way you have divided the yellows and the blacks is lot stronger than on some of your earlier tanks.
> 
> I also like the wear and tear approach more than the messy method used earlier in this log. I know the slightly sickly uneven look was intentional (and well executed) I find these more satisfying to look at.



Thanks Chaps!!

Kreuger,I got bored of the sickly look and experimented with different ways of weathering. One outcome was totally unintentional,when I primed one of the tanks the spray started to spit a bit leaving a gritty texture.When painted over then dry brushed with different shades it gave a nice....imo....err gritty look to the tank paintwork! I then tried different ways of applying the paint....letting the paint almost dry then running a brush/sponge over it to get different textures when dried.Then applying a few layers of dry brushing to get a weathered/worn effect. Hope that all makes sense!! 

Once again thanks for the comments!!
:wink:


----------



## zxyogi

Hello and another update!
Here we have the finished Relic Contemptor,Mauler [Ravager class], Two Predators,Vengeance Squad and 2 Tech Marines [pics are not great,sorry!].
Relic Contemptor.
































Mauler Ravager.
































Predators.


----------



## zxyogi

Vengeance Squad.


----------



## zxyogi

C&C as always welcome!!
:wink:


----------



## Red Corsairs

Great looking army. I really like the plasma tank, well executed. The contemptor looks brilliant also, job well done.


----------



## Midge913

Nice work on all the pieces mate! My only critique would be that the reds on the back of the contemptor meltagun and on the techmarines is a bit flat in comparison to your excellent work on the yellows and blacks. Maybe its the photos, but in my opinion the reds could use another highlight layer. More cracking work as usual overall though!


----------



## Lethiathan

Being a CF player i am HORROFIED at the way you deface those tanks with those weapons! Eugh! But as a painter and human i think their awesomely painted, my advice is to weather your men up more, as in line with the "We can't get any stuff from mars. We loot and recycle" Everything should be a bit more broken


----------



## zxyogi

Lethiathan said:


> Being a CF player i am HORROFIED at the way you deface those tanks with those weapons! Eugh! But as a painter and human i think their awesomely painted, my advice is to weather your men up more, as in line with the "We can't get any stuff from mars. We loot and recycle" Everything should be a bit more broken


Horrified?!?!?...Why?....Infantry killers and light vehicles...Horses for courses!! :wink:
We may [Kyme fluff] be a little stretched for new/latest weaponry and armour but we can pop down to our nearest B&Q [walmart for our overseas Cousins] for a few cans of Yellow paint!! 

Lethiathan thanks for your comments!! :wink:

Midge,yeah the pics are not too good to be honest,the red is loads better than it looks in the pics.Will see about redoing them! Thanks for your kind words!! k:

Redcorsair,thanks Mate!! :wink:


----------



## Lethiathan

A Predator with plasma cannon and HB's? a rhino with 2 heavy flamers? Not exactly "Codex" material!


----------



## Lethiathan

A Predator with plasma cannon and HB's? a rhino with 2 heavy flamers? Not exactly "Codex" material!


----------



## zxyogi

Its not a Predator its a Mauler [Ravager class],Maulers are just equipped with side sponsons. :wink:

I dont stick to the codex to much...I dont play, just love the whole 40k fluff and modelling. :grin:


----------



## Kreuger

Looking good as usual.

I think the dread and the tanks need their rivets picked out. Otherwise, very sharp.


----------



## VixusKragov

Kreuger said:


> I think you may have outdone yourself with these.
> 
> The weathering and the wear and tear is excellent. I also think the way you have divided the yellows and the blacks is lot stronger than on some of your earlier tanks.
> 
> I also like the wear and tear approach more than the messy method used earlier in this log. I know the slightly sickly uneven look was intentional (and well executed) I find these more satisfying to look at.


All of this. Maybe it's just because I don't have experience with this, but the weapons on the Mauler looked like they fit well with it. Very well done, cool to look at.


----------



## zxyogi

*Wip*

Hello,just a small update on what I am working on!
As you can see its a LR...Malevolent version of a LR Crusader....I think I will name it LR Invader,the vehicles name is "Devine Wrath" it belongs to the Captain/Master of the 5th Crusade. The colour scheme is in honour of the Malevolents founder Mikal Varen as this is His personal colours. The other is a Vindicator.
As said its all WIP and there is a fair bit of work to do to finish them both.
LR Invader and Vindicator

LR Invader




Vindicator

As always C&C most welcome!!
:wink:


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

Those tanks are looking good so far :good:

All of your work is AMAZING - keep up the good work

+ rep


----------



## Midge913

Heavy Bolters for the win!!!! Nice looking stuff mate.


----------



## TheReverend

Those tanks look top notch!! 

+rep

Rev


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks for the comments!!! 

Here is an update on what I am working on at the moment. The Landraider and Vindicator are finished,just need to take some pics and post them up.
Right.....this is my Stormhawk,it has a Chapterhouse true scale kit on it...which isnt to bad...bit flimsy in places...BUT gotta say I have had this kit kicking around since the first batch they produced so hopefully the latest kits are better!!
I am in the process of fitting a rear mounted weapon to catch out sneaky fighter planes coming up from behind....but as of yet not fitted. Here are the pics......



........and this is it covered in sepia wash ready for dry brushing!



As always, comments appreciated!! :wink:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

That coversion kit is the only thing that would make me buy a storm raven. It really makes the model look like it should have been originally, as opposed to the derpy shit it is now.


----------



## zxyogi

Long time no post!! 
Even longer to get a post up without it being rejected!!!! :ireful2: Or for some reason being told I cant post up!!
Well here it is my finished Stormhawk......well just need to finish the base/stand.


----------



## Midge913

Nice work mate! Love the weathering as usual.


----------



## zxyogi

Here are My finished Sternguard......


----------



## zxyogi

Also My completed Landraider and Vindicator......









C&C as always welcome!!
:wink:


----------



## zxyogi

Cheers Midge!!
Not been on here for a while due to certain life involving real worldee things and....the site crashing for a while!!
:wink:


----------



## Hellados

Stunning, they really look how i imagine them to look, I like the highlighting in the infantry too, although i guess they're technically low lights as they're redish/orange 

How do you do the weathering on the tanks?

Is it dry brushing effect? I', having a nightmare with my IG Lemons


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks Hellados.
Weathering is a mixture of drybrushing and sponge chipping. I dry brush first to get the worn look then dab a sponge over to get a chipped look.
:grin:


----------



## Hellados

that's what I thought, it's not over the top like I see (and end up doing) or (just as worse) the complete opposite


----------



## Kreuger

Hey big Z,

Welcome back!
I see your work has lost none of its quality or edge!


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks Kreuger!!
Some more finished Marines and the Stormhawk with its finished base. Three of the Marines have been posted before but since then I have changed the colour of the helmets,so thought I would post them up.























C&C as always welcome!
:wink:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Great work. Is that the Chapter House Storm Raven extension kit?


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks Khorne,yes it is the Chapterhouse kit.

Apothecary Tyros





:grin:


----------



## Midge913

Nice looking pieces man! The Raven with the extension kit really does make that model look better. I am also a big fan of the newest apothecary. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lemmy1916

Well that's a vicious bunch of marines! i'm a bit tired of seeing those neat and clean looking loyalist csm armies, like they were out of a carwash, when they are supposed to be battling non stop all around the galaxy since millennias. 

The weathering, as many pointed out (and particularly on your vehicles), is outstandingly realist. I also like the texture of the yellow on the power armors, especially when we all know that yellow is a pain in the ass to paint. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Just stumbled across this plog. And I'm going to be looking through the whole thing rather carefully (and taking notes). As someone whose also painting yellow (Bad Moons Orks), I'm always interested in someone who can pull it off, and realistically weather it.


----------



## zxyogi

Hello....update time on my Malevolents.
Working on these 2 Stormcrows from Puppets of war...counts as Stormtalon. Undecided on weapon load out at the mo, contemplating sticking a assault cannon in the nose ala Warthog stylee........ 
Anyway,few pics of them base colours and a few with a wash,next will be some drybrushing and weathering.
Base colours with the first bit of drybrush....




With the first wash......




Also considering having these flown by Scouts or Fighter pilot Serfs.
C&C as always welcome!


----------



## Midge913

Looking good so far man!


----------



## Hellados

does it have a green tinge or is that the lighting?

otherwise they look reallt nice


----------



## zxyogi

Lol....it's the lighting that gave it that effect.....either that or it's an pilfered Salamanders craft quickly painted over!!!


----------



## Hellados

good good (either option) at the moment I am having a NIGHTMARE getting all my reds the same thanks to undercoating my tanks white and my men black and ofc GW changing the paint range 

I was hoping you wasn't having the same issue


----------



## zxyogi

Update.....nearly there. Just need to add the assault cannon and some more detail work,then give them some weathering!





C&C as always welcome.
:wink:


----------



## zxyogi

Update time on the Crows. Fitted Assault cannons on both Crows the first version was the ones with the kit the others which I prefer and are more than likely staying are typical GW assault cannons from the LR kit. 
First version


Second version



Opinions........?


----------



## zxyogi

Update on the fliers. Nearly there,just got to sort the bases and redo the lenses and that should be it....Oh and get some different sort of stand/pole,clear plastic rod or summat similar. 









C&C as always welcome!!
:wink:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I love that model, it's better than any of the GW flyers. As usual you've done a great job on it. While I'm not a fan of battle damage on models you've done a great job on this one. Keep it up.


----------



## Midge913

Looking fantastic man!!!


----------



## Grins1878

Holy balls! They're stunning!! Well impressed! Take some rep fella!


----------



## rich11762

Brilliant work I have to admit some of the best painting on flyers I've ever seen, if you live anywhere near Manchester id get you a pint so I can pick your brains  keep up the good work


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks for the comments,well appreciated!!

Rich if I lived nearby, I would take you up on the offer of a beer.....or two!!


----------



## zxyogi

Made some new stands for them.....used the rod that comes from venetian blinds.


Just need to finish the bottom of the base with some foliage and whatnot and they will be finished!!


----------



## warsmith7752

Great work on these zxy, I have been envious of the marines malvolent for a while now and this doesnt help the case.

Keep it up  what do you have planned next?


----------



## zxyogi

Cheers Warsmith!! 
Bit of an update.
Not yet finished the Stormcrows bases but will soon.
Been working on my LR Achilles for my Malevolents......


C&C as always welcome!
:wink:


----------



## zxyogi

Update time....





Just need to touch up some of the yellow sections,sort the black out,highlight some of the weapons,do some detail work and then weather it.
C&C welcome!!


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I really wish I could paint as well as this.


----------



## neferhet

Hey @zxyogi i'd like to see the pics, but they are all broken to me!


----------



## Kreuger

I'm seeing the same problem.

If you aren't wedded to photobucket I'd recommend using another platform like Flickr or dropbox. I'm personally in favor of Flickr. Flickr includes an option to pull BBcode right out. Here's an example of grabbing the BBcode from Flickr on a smartphone, also posted from flickr. =) 
(In spoiler tags to avoid hijacking your thread)





Bb code from Flickr by warped forge, on Flickr


----------



## zxyogi

Sorry Chaps, deleted lots of pics from photobucket earlier this year. Will probably reinstall them and do a mass pic session on this thread of most of the pics.
:drinks:


----------



## zxyogi

Here is a pic whor sesh......just to give others a idea of my Malevolent Army.
Tried to get them in some sort of order from starting out till recentish times.


----------



## zxyogi




----------



## zxyogi




----------



## zxyogi




----------



## zxyogi




----------



## zxyogi

The order went a bit off lol but here you have a glimpse of my Marines Malevolent Army. Some of the models have also sadly.... been sold. 

:wink:


----------



## Kreuger

They are still pretty badass looking, but I'm sorry to hear you parted with some of them.


----------



## warsmith7752

I am so glad to see the marines malevolent return. Stunning as always.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Nice to see these boys back on the boards. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## zxyogi

Greetings,update time.
Here is my Malevolent LR Achilles. Just been working on the weathering,not yet finished,need to work on the exhausts and gun barrels,few more decals and then the final weathering.





:wink:


----------



## Jacobite

Wow if my tanks can turn out anything like this I will be very pleased. Is that multi-melta/HB load out standard? The weathering looks bloody awesome however have you highlighted the black? It seems a little flat compared to the awesomeness that is the yellow. (That being said I can't black to save my life so I can't really judge).


----------



## neferhet

Stunning work, man. Really good weathering and paint scheme. Som models are just epic!


----------



## zxyogi

Hello,finally finished the LR Achilles......






C&C as always welcome!!
:wink:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Again, great work. The weathering is very well done


----------



## neferhet

Excellent dusting, man.
keep it coming


----------



## Varakir

I love that tank, and it looks fantastic in these colours - stirling work mate :victory:


----------



## Jacobite

Weathering looks great mate, keep it up. What you working on next?


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks for all the kind comments!

Jacobite, one of the things next is to re do one of my early Malevolents Raider. Add extra armour, FW turret like the others.
Also working on another Assault squad.


----------



## Jacobite

Awesome, that FW turret is one of the best conversion for the LR out there I think, I ended up doing one for mine using a Dread Missile launcher arm. So is it a complete repaint of just the parts required and a weather?


----------



## Hellados

Do you use the powders for the weathering yeah? How do you get the to stick? Varnish? (I'm having issues with this )

Love it btw!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Beautiful work. Loving the FW turret as well. Definitely gonna try it on my next one.


----------



## zxyogi

Hellados said:


> Do you use the powders for the weathering yeah? How do you get the to stick? Varnish? (I'm having issues with this )
> 
> Love it btw!


Hello Hellados,
I use Mig weathering powders. To seal it i spray it lightly with varnish..The same stuff I use on my decal paper, clear lacquer.


----------



## zxyogi

My work table...read dining table....at the mo.....


Giving painting Heavy stuff a rest and concentrating on my Marines. Doing a mix of Malevolents and Sons of Heracles. Going to start a small kill team of Exorcists soon.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Are those Anvil Industry Bionics I spy? Sweet! How do those work with Games Workshop kits? I've been thinking about ordering my Night Lords some. Good painting by the way. :grin:


----------



## Hellados

Thanks for the reply mate, I think I need to use more layers of spray varnish 

Looking really good, can't wait to see some more marines


----------



## neferhet

I like the outlook of that table: it looks so...greek!!


----------



## zxyogi

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Are those Anvil Industry Bionics I spy? Sweet! How do those work with Games Workshop kits? I've been thinking about ordering my Night Lords some. Good painting by the way. :grin:


Hello,
Yeah they are Anvil Industry bionics.They work well. The legs are a little bulky and...stiff looking. The arms are great!!
The leg on the Marine bottom right is FW by the way,the completed Marine behind him has Anvil bionic legs..
:wink:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

zxyogi said:


> Hello,
> Yeah they are Anvil Industry bionics.They work well. The legs are a little bulky and...stiff looking. The arms are great!!
> The leg on the Marine bottom right is FW by the way,the completed Marine behind him has Anvil bionic legs..


Thanks! Do the arms look good if you put a shoulder pad on them?


----------



## zxyogi

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Thanks! Do the arms look good if you put a shoulder pad on them?


Here you go,almost finished pics.....




Marine with the bare head has a Anvil arms and FW leg. Marine with helmet has Anvil legs.
:wink:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Damn! Those look really good up close! Thanks so much for the advice, I appreciate it


----------



## Jacobite

The arms looks really good, as does the unarmoured leg (stuff on the left), however the armoued legs on the right seem a little thin for my taste.


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks for the comments!
Jacobite, the armoured legs are quite chunky compared to the Forge World legs.


----------



## zxyogi

Bit more progress......need some new brushes!!......




C&C as always welcome!!


----------



## Jacobite

zxyogi said:


> Thanks for the comments!
> Jacobite, the armoured legs are quite chunky compared to the Forge World legs.


Really? My eyes must be playing games with me then.

Nice work on the yellow as always. Whats up with your brushes?


----------



## zxyogi

Jacobite said:


> Really? My eyes must be playing games with me then.
> 
> Nice work on the yellow as always. Whats up with your brushes?


Old and knackered like me! 
I use GW ones which seem expensive but dont last 5 minutes. Need to get some more detail and dry brushes.


----------



## Jacobite

Hmm I've heard that the GW brushes are probably the only thing they sell that's actually worth the cost. Seems you have a different experience. I only really shell out good coin for detail or fine detail brushes (currently using a Tamiya one which is really nice to use). Basing and dry brushs I don't.


----------



## zxyogi

Might have to look into Tamiya brushes.
Think a good dry brush is essential to get good blending. But saying that I use my dry brushes to get some half decent weathering effects which don't really need to be blended in that well, well that's my opinion.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

I use 7000 Series La Corneille brushes. Pretty good but the one I use for fine details/small trim (10/0) clogs with paint after a while. Do you use cleaner and conditioner on your brushes? That improves their lifespan significantly .


----------



## zxyogi

Ddraig Cymry said:


> I use 7000 Series La Corneille brushes. Pretty good but the one I use for fine details/small trim (10/0) clogs with paint after a while. Do you use cleaner and conditioner on your brushes? That improves their lifespan significantly .


Just water.........
Tell me more......


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Go to an art store (or even a hobby store) and pick up something called ''The Master's'' Brush Cleaner and Preserver I use it for all my brushes, from my tiny model brushes, to my watercolor and even oil brushes. You rinse the brush out with warmish water (NOT HOT! Hot water will melt the glue binding the hairs will which make them fall out), then you swirl it around in the dish until it gets nice and soapy, then clean it under some water. Repeat until there's not paint left in the soap you clean out of the brush. Seriously, this stuff is awesome, it's saved so many brushes from being stiff.


----------



## zxyogi

:goodpost:


----------



## Words_of_Truth

How did you go about doing the yellow, I'm interested in maybe doing the dark angels from the dark veangeance box as Angels of Vigilance and the technique you use for these marines would be great for them.

Edit: If this has been explained in a previous page, could you let me know which one?


----------



## Tawa

Might be just me, but there seems to be a lot of the pics missing


----------



## zxyogi

Words of Truth, the way I done the yellow on my latest Marines is a base coat of Lyanden darksun, wash of Seraphim sepia then dry brush Golden yellow, Yriel yellow, Flash gitz and lastly edges with Hexos palesun.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

That's great thanks!


----------



## zxyogi

Hello welcome and update time!!!
Been working on My Malevolents tac Squad,still not finished,tidy,detail,decals and basing.





C&C as always welcome!!
:wink:


----------



## Jacobite

I really like this simple kitbash as a point of difference, I'm doing a similar one on one of my veteran squads except with Khorne Beserker legs. Also digging in the bayonets, are they just cut down chainswords?


----------



## zxyogi

Hello Jaco,
Yeah just cut down chain swords. Meant to be functional so added the motor section as well.


----------



## Jacobite

Thought so, they look good, I'm considering doing something similar with the chainfist attachments from the Tartaros Terminators.


----------



## zxyogi

Update for the Emperors finest!!
Getting there....getting there!!





C&C as always welcome!!
:wink:


----------



## zxyogi

Posted up Army pics of my other Army the Sons of Heracles so now posting up latest pics of my Marines Malevolent........






There are quite a few.....missing.....stripped and painted PURPLE.......


----------



## neferhet

The army is amazing! Great job, you have done!


----------



## zxyogi

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh what was that?


----------



## zxyogi

The Warp storms have died down....The Malevolents are decending planet side, the need to find and destroy renegades to purge the unclean is strong....rumour is strong of a renegade band of ex Marines Malevolents are with them....For Glory and Hate!








C&C most welcome!
:wink:


----------



## Battman

Nice job, welcome back certainly the resurrection of an old log, its good work will wait to see more. Hopefully not the same amount as it appears betweem last couple.of posts but that happens.


----------



## zxyogi

Thanks Battman, just been out of the scene for a while, other things..life and my main passion [ motorbikes ] got in the way!
Will be more coming for my Malevolents.
Have been working on my other Army as well but not posted that progress on this forum yet.
:wink:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

zxyogi said:


> Thanks Battman, just been out of the scene for a while, other things..life and my main passion [ motorbikes ] got in the way!
> Will be more coming for my Malevolents.
> Have been working on my other Army as well but not posted that progress on this forum yet.
> :wink:


Welcome back ya filthy pinkskin. Good ta see ya.


----------



## Iraqiel

zxyogi said:


> C&C most welcome!


Wow nice work on these guys mate, they look just as grim and dark as their fluff indicates they should be!


----------

